# MY HOW TO ON CYLINDERS



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

OK IVE BEEN ASKED BY A FEW PEOPLE NOW ON MY CYLINDERS TO DO A HOW TO SO HERE IT IS....  


:cheesy: THERE ARE MANY MANY WAYS TO DO THIS...FEEL FREE TO POST HOW YOU MAKE YOUR'S  BUT THIS IS HOW I DO MINE!!  


YOU WILL NEED THESE TOOLS FOR THE JOB 









HERE ARE THE MATERIALS YOU WILL NEED ...YOU CAN GET THE BRASS ROUND STOCK AN METAL SOLID ROUND STOCK FROM YOUR HOBBY STORE....THE REST OF THE STUFF YOU CAN GET AT MICHEALS IN THE JEWERLY SECTION...THE SPRINGS I GOT FROM THE 78 MONTE CARLO TRUMPETER KIT BUT ANY SPRINGS CAN BE USED AS LONG AS THEY ARE NOT BIGGER THEN THE CUPS...AS YOU WILL SEE IN THE PICX THE SPRING I FOUND IS TOO BIG.  BUT I USED IT FOR THE HOW TO CAUSE THATS ALL I COULD FIND . :cheesy: BUT YOU GET THE IDEA  










ALSO ... ALL THIS CAN BE FOUND IN THE JEWLERY SECTION I FOUND THESE SPRINGS AT MICHEALS IN THE JEWERLY SECTION..THEY CAN BE CUT OR STRECH'D OUT TOO..









OK HERE WE GO.. FIRST CUT THE BRASS ROUND STOCK TO THE LENTH YOU WANT...









THEN WITH THE 150 GRIT SAND PAPER SMOOTH OUT YOUR CUT SO THE METAL ROUND STOCK CAN SLIDE INSIDE WITH EAZ...









THEN JUST PUT A CUP ON THEN THE SPRING AN ANOTHER CUP. 









USE A DAB OF THE CA GLUE ON THE CUP TO HOLD IT IN PLACE..PUSH THE OTHER CUP DOWN ON THE SPRING AN GLUE THAT CUP TOO.










SLIDE THE BRASS ROUND STOCK ON ..









PUSH THE BRASS ON ALL THE WAY TO THE CUP AN CUT THE END OF THE METAL ROUND STOCK THAT IS INSIDE AT THE END OF THE BRASS









SHOULD LOOK LIKE THIS CLOSED ...









AN SHOULD LOOK LIKE THIS OPEN....
I ADDED THESE LIL RINGS ON TO LOOK MORE REAL NOT SURE WHAT THERE CALLED..LOL...

























AN THATS IT IF YOU HAVE ALL THE STUFF I LISTED AN GO THRU THE STEPS IVE SHOWED....YOU CAN MAKE A SET OF 4 IN ABOUT 10-15 MIN..THEY ARE ADJUSTABLE BUT THAT IS UP TO YOU IF YOU CHOOSE TO USE THEM THAT WAY ...

ENJOY.....716LAYINLOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

Looks good.. I'll have to try that out


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

great how to! i use those same springs! only thing i think u should do is run the 1/16 tube, threw the ("cups and springs") with the fatter part of the piston (fitting) under the cup. so the the rod is the actual piston shaft and it'll be exactly like a real 1:1 cylinder. what are those gold and chrome "cups" your using ?


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2011, 11:39 AM~20562465
> *great how to! i use those same springs! only thing i think u should do is run the 1/16 tube, threw the ("cups and springs") with the fatter part of the piston (fitting) under the cup. so the the rod is the actual piston shaft and it'll be exactly like a real 1:1 cylinder. what are those gold and chrome "cups" your using ?
> *


SO TRU BROTHER...GREAT TIP FOR THE FELLAS WHO WANT THEM TO BE ADJUSTABLE RIGHT THERE :cheesy: 

IVE NEVER DONE A ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION YET....BUT HELL YEAH ON THE TIP BRO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WHATS UP...HE TOOK MY HOW TO AN JUST MADE IT BETTER FOR EVEYONE...THANKS ALOT PINK....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

no problem J.thank u!
what are those gold and chrome "cups" your using ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 16 2011, 11:49 AM~20562525
> *no problem J.thank u!
> what are those gold and chrome "cups" your using ?
> *


I GOT THEM IN THE JEWLERY SECTION AT MICHEALS... :dunno:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 16 2011, 09:53 AM~20562550
> *I GOT THEM IN THE JEWLERY SECTION AT MICHEALS... :dunno:
> *



nice!! i like em.. i gotta go get more springs so imma pick some of these up also. those fitting u got look like the fit the 1/16 tube real also i gotta check em out!!
very good ideas J!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks that was the fastest and most easiest way so far.. So easy even a cave man can do it 8D!! Now here goes this cave man to give it a try


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:  they look great !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Jeral!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!! :cheesy: 
HERE THE ONES I MADE FOR MY 79 MONTE.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice how to! I gotta get me some of those cups! I've been using thin slices of round stock, that seems alot easier! 
Here's one I've been working on.








I use paperclips and wind my own springs, by using different size bar stock I can have whatever diameter springs I want.


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

nice work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you can just roll the tubing under an exacto knife to cut it....

i use 3/32 tubing for the cylinder end caps and found tiny washers for the 'doughnuts'

its better to use the aluminum tubing because the brass tubing will tarnish from the oils on your hands....


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tut. 716 Layin low. I cant wait to use this.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

hey rollin what are you using for the inner piston? looks to have a ball on the end?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks like a pushpin by the shadow :dunno:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

or pop rivets. i heard of some using them cause they have the ball on the end but i want to make sure thats what rollin is using


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just regular strait pins.... like $0.88 at walmart for a huge pack


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

then your outer piston just aluminum tubing? what size?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

1/16.... same size as homie uses... 1/16 tube with a small section of 3/32 tube over the end for the cap


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: ty rollin


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 16 2011, 09:18 AM~20562324
> *OK IVE BEEN ASKED BY A FEW PEOPLE NOW ON MY CYLINDERS TO DO A HOW TO SO HERE IT IS....
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for the how to ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

bad ass how to


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

TTT


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Sweet!


----------

